# Islamarine 10 wt



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

Islamarine is producing a Chris Morejohn design. Can’t wait.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I believe they quit working on the Lithium joint venture and this will be their stand alone product.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Yep they quit the Lithium, according to their comment on the Instagram post. Looking forward to seeing where this goes.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

It’s a lithium with the spray rails raised up and extended to the stern, and a simpler stern design, and lets not forget the spray strakes on the front of the running surface


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Rick hambric said:


> It’s a lithium with the spray rails raised up and extended to the stern, and a simpler stern design, and lets not forget the spray strakes on the front of the running surface


Yea what Rick said!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

With the change in the stern, it would be much easier to manufacture and pull from a mold. I hope they pocket the tabs on the stern so you can mount a tm on the stern for help on the beach. I like the raised spray rails as it reduces the chance of slap.


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

Rick hambric said:


> It’s a lithium with the spray rails raised up and extended to the stern, and a simpler stern design, and lets not forget the spray strakes on the front of the running surface


Aren’t most of them just Whiprays with slight changes?


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Skiffmizer said:


> Aren’t most of them just Whiprays with slight changes?


From what I understand, no. Bigger, difference running surface, and big difference on the curved stern.


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

Rick hambric said:


> From what I understand, no. Bigger, difference running surface, and big difference on the curved
> 
> 
> Rick hambric said:
> ...


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

The new 10 WEIGHT skiff design for Brian Floyd and Isla Marine is a refinement of what we all learned from the LITHIUM Skiff build and my past 42 years design work and building.
This Skiff hull is different than my past Whipray, 17.8 and on up till now. Because I design my Skiffs on paper first and am not designing with another’s hull upside down hull using putty I can reference all my past designs by laying one design on top of another. You can’t do this with out at set of hull lines. Ask your builders to show you their original hull drawings. Some have lines drawings, Maverick, Chittum,my guess is Beavertail, Drake,and ?
The Skiff market and its needs is a small list of requirements. You need to run efficiently with as low HP as possible, run as dry and as comfortable as can be in a hull that is expected to float and pole effortlessly in all winds in 5-8” of water. These needs are the main ones. Next comes owning a product that will be easy to maintain with a good builders backup. Having a nice set of dryish lockers is nice too. Oh yea let’s not have her to tippy. And in today’s market of consumerism let’s put everything on board I can buy. I need a power pole because I forgot how to use my push pole and tie a knot.
The LITHIUM SKIFF company and mold is owned by three guys one of which is Brian Floyd. Brian did not agree with the way this company was going so he’s starting his own. He still owns his share in MATECUMBE SKIFF WERKS. 
The LITHIUM SKIFF is a great design. I am very proud and happy with how it performs. What I have always said is it’s great to have Clients that want to make it better, or try to. To get a chance to refine this evolutionary stern and chine design one more time was an opportunity not to be missed. Mel Walker saw what I saw in my rounded stern vision when he came down to see the upside down LITHIUM plug before the mold was pulled. I am very happy to see that’s it’s catching on.
I will be writing a detailed blog this spring on the whole learning process of the LITHIUM SKIFF build.
For now here is my latest thinking with input from Brian Floyd on details that he wanted to change and see in his new Skiff. I have designed 3 versions for him this being the “ 10 Weight “ and the 2 others being a deeper vee one and then a Glades style version that is quite different than anything in the market today. All will be built by parts builders that specialize in infusion with the Skiffs being assembled and rigged by Brian Floyd at Isla Marine. A great way to built high quality Skiffs without a huge shop. The hull mold is being built and all other molds are finished. It will come in all steering setups and so on. Look for the first Skiff in March.
The new Skiff has the stern refinement with a slight step in the hull side to break the stern spray when running with two huge guys aft. The upper spray rail is up an 1” more to insure there will not be any chine slap in big offshore chop. The Skiff has a nice fair waterline for ease of poling. This will be an extreaming easy to pole Skiff that I feel will be the driest running Skiff that can be at present. Other than a force field from aliens this is the best I can come up with so far. 
Lots of pictures of the lines and stuff on my Instagram site and my blog.... hogfishdesign.wordpress.com


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks for explaining Chris. I like the lines on this better than the lithium.


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

Rick hambric said:


> Thanks for explaining Chris. I like the lines on this better than the lithium.


I agree


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Chris Morejohn said:


> The new 10 WEIGHT skiff design for Brian Floyd and Isla Marine is a refinement of what we all learned from the LITHIUM Skiff build and my past 42 years design work and building.
> This Skiff hull is different than my past Whipray, 17.8 and on up till now. Because I design my Skiffs on paper first and am not designing with another’s hull upside down hull using putty I can reference all my past designs by laying one design on top of another. You can’t do this with out at set of hull lines. Ask your builders to show you their original hull drawings. Some have lines drawings, Maverick, Chittum,my guess is Beavertail, Drake,and ?
> The Skiff market and its needs is a small list of requirements. You need to run efficiently with as low HP as possible, run as dry and as comfortable as can be in a hull that is expected to float and pole effortlessly in all winds in 5-8” of water. These needs are the main ones. Next comes owning a product that will be easy to maintain with a good builders backup. Having a nice set of dryish lockers is nice too. Oh yea let’s not have her to tippy. And in today’s market of consumerism let’s put everything on board I can buy. I need a power pole because I forgot how to use my push pole and tie a knot.
> The LITHIUM SKIFF company and mold is owned by three guys one of which is Brian Floyd. Brian did not agree with the way this company was going so he’s starting his own. He still owns his share in MATECUMBE SKIFF WERKS.
> ...


Chris, good to see you back.

The most interesting innovation I saw on the Lithium was the "inward" lip at the aft section of the chine which looked to be about 90 degrees to the hull bottom. I could see this providing better lift, better stability as well as better turning performance. The 10wt looks to have a conventional flat section at the chine; will that not induce chine slap?


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Blue Zone said:


> Chris, good to see you back.
> 
> The most interesting innovation I saw on the Lithium was the "inward" lip at the aft section of the chine which looked to be about 90 degrees to the hull bottom. I could see this providing better lift, better stability as well as better turning performance. The 10wt looks to have a conventional flat section at the chine; will that not induce chine slap?


I love the way you guys see all these little details. The lower outer bottom chine pocket as I call it works like this in my design idea. The vertical edge is my keel, or keels as they are on both sides of the hull. The flat part actually angles down a bit as it goes forward to help lift and to direct the water down and out aft. There is a 1/4” edge to the outer edge of this flat chine. The bottom middle pad originally had a 3/16” lip to it. This causedso much lift it was like running on a surfboard. A puff of wind and she would fall off this. After removing this wedge edge everything was fine. This was all with the 90 hp. The other lift strakesare for lift. The Lithium hull is very easy to power as you can see in my videos.
This new designs hull plug and mold are being made with a CNC machine so the bottom will be as good as you can get. She will not slide. I have all the displacement numbers for every inch of draft so it’s easy to see where she willfloat with each engine and bit of crap added.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

@Chris Morejohn are they going to cut little pockets so the tabs will Be inset enough that you can run a trolling motor off the stern??


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Rick hambric said:


> @Chris Morejohn are they going to cut little pockets so the tabs will Be inset enough that you can run a trolling motor off the stern??


Rick, that’s up to Brian. If it was me I would make mold plugs to install in the mold and charge as an extra. Personally I never design them in because of all extra work in the build. They cause noise so why have the skiff with the ultimate quiet stern? They change the lever arm when forward, you will add weight to the skiff, and loose displacement. I would rather look into a removable mount that works with the stern. Or get real good with the bow mounted remote trolling motor set ups and a good stern poling tower setup for your rod and pole.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Chris Morejohn said:


> Rick, that’s up to Brian. If it was me I would make mold plugs to install in the mold and charge as an extra. Personally I never design them in because of all extra work in the build. They cause noise so why have the skiff with the ultimate quiet stern? They change the lever arm when forward, you will add weight to the skiff, and loose displacement. I would rather look into a removable mount that works with the stern. Or get real good with the bow mounted remote trolling motor set ups and a good stern poling tower setup for your rod and pole.


I like the removable mount so I can move it from the bow to the stern. Pop it on the back and turn on low to help an old back cover more ground and fight the current a little easier, while being out of the way of a fly line.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

CNC, Way to go, makes for a more consistent hull. This is going to be a very interesting skiff to say the least!


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

Rick hambric said:


> I like the removable mount so I can move it from the bow to the stern. Pop it on the back and turn on low to help an old back cover more ground and fight the current a little easier, while being out of the way of a fly line.


There should be plenty of room to stern mount your trolling motor. The biggest concern would be the trolling motor head getting in the way of the aft hatches.


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

Skiffmizer said:


> View attachment 22105
> Islamarine is producing a Chris Morejohn design. Can’t wait.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

We need more pics!!!!!


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

Rick hambric said:


> We need more pics!!!!!


I’m posting them as I get them.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Any updates??


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

Fishshoot said:


> Any updates??


The plug is 100%. The mold should be done by the end of next week.


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

Rick hambric said:


> We need more pics!!!!!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Islamarine Intel: Mold is complete. One step closer... Big Congratulations to Brian and Heidi Floyd.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Interesting


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks tippy


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

Birds eye view of the plug. It’s coming to the shop for some R&D.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> Looks tippy


This is a feature that you use for hauling a big ass Jewfish on board. Excuse me I mean release a big ass Goliath fish that you have to get pictures of.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Chris Morejohn said:


> This is a feature that you use for hauling a big ass Jewfish on board. Excuse me I mean release a big ass Goliath fish that you have to get pictures of.


Ha. Or a nice fat n juicy .Gov fish after tenderizing on a lamp post for several weekends. Snicker... sweet breezes to you..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Chris Morejohn said:


> This is a feature that you use for hauling a big ass Jewfish on board. Excuse me I mean release a big ass Goliath fish that you have to get pictures of.


Looks delicious....there, I fixed it.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Skiffmizer said:


> View attachment 30546
> Birds eye view of the plug. It’s coming to the shop for some R&D.


Feel free to slap that low rev yami 90 2s of mine on it if you need to start crabbing.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

EdK13 said:


> Ha. Or a nice fat n juicy .Gov fish after tenderizing on a lamp post for several weekends. Snicker... sweet breezes to you..


We are anchored in Bocas Del Toro Panama for the hurricane season. Not much wind here but lots of rain.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A buddy of mine from Key West moved there a few years ago and opened a bar called Broker Bill's. He also had a t-shirt printing factory.

I can't think of a better place to be for the next several months.

Enjoy Chris.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Chris Morejohn said:


> We are anchored in Bocas Del Toro Panama for the hurricane season. Not much wind here but lots of rain.


Have fun! Panama is an interesting place.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

EdK13 said:


> Have fun! Panama is an interesting place.


Ducknut, edk13,
Thanks, it is different. It’s fun. I went through the Panama Canal in 1975 with my father on his 50’ wooden Ketch. It cost $14.85 then. There were maybe 15 boats on the Balboa side then. Times have changed.
I will chill out here avoiding hurricanes, finish design work, and get things done on my npboat for the Pacific trip to BC.


----------

